# Trying to normalize the reasons



## sdcott (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello,
Yes, I know this is the Men's Clubhouse, that is why I am hoping some insight will make it easier for my girl brain to put things in perspective. Any sincere input will be appreciated.
Here goes : the abridged version .....

Duplicate post, sorry, hit the button again.....


----------

